# Dundee Creek Marina



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm always on the lookout for new places to fish and I recently heard about the fishing area at Dundee Creek Marina. Wondering if its pretty decent fishing there? Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

light tackler said:


> I'm always on the lookout for new places to fish and I recently heard about the fishing area at Dundee Creek Marina. Wondering if its pretty decent fishing there? Thanks!


Fishing can very good at times but you really need to fish the area from a boat. Check it out.http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/central/gunpowderdundee.asp


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I was considering a boat rental at least early on. This is my first summer learning to tow a boat and since my dad isn't into fishing as much as crabbing I'm stuck to rentals and pier fishing lol. Appreciate the response.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

theres some spots from shore but its sometimes hard to find a good spot that's not taken, I've never really done that great there, usually some perch, catfish, maybe a bass.


----------

